# List of healthy treats.



## Number1Sticky (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm looking for a list of healthy treats for my mice. I know cheerios are good for them. I've heard pasta and rice are good for them, but what kind?

I'm looking for stuff I can hide in their tank that will not spoil. I know chicken and eggs are good, but I don't want that to spoil in their cage.

Are these ok for them?
Banana chips
Bread
Millet spray
Nuts (Brazil, Chestnut, Pecan & Walnut)
Peanuts
Pumpkin seeds
Raisins
Sunflower seeds

I was also wondering about wheat germ. I feed that to my hamsters to add vitamins to their diet. Would that be ok to feed mice as well?

Their staple diet is Native Earth lab blocks and I'm going to give them oatmeal each day.

Thanks!!!


----------



## We Love Mouse (Jan 5, 2011)

I would personally not giving them too many sunflower seeds, pumpkin seeds and peanuts as their treat because of their high fat content. As long as the banana chip aren't fried, I think it would be okay. I'm not sure about the wheat germ though but the others on the list seems fine to me


----------



## Number1Sticky (Oct 25, 2010)

We Love Mouse said:


> I would personally not giving them too many sunflower seeds, pumpkin seeds and peanuts as their treat because of their high fat content. As long as the banana chip aren't fried, I think it would be okay. I'm not sure about the wheat germ though but the others on the list seems fine to me


I was planning on doing all the fatty ones (like sunflower seeds, pumpkin seeds and peanuts) only about once a week.


----------

